# Lots and lots of Schwinns



## Majdotkool (Dec 8, 2021)

Vintage Schwinn Bikes and Parts | Facebook
					

Buy, Sell, and Trade Vintage Schwinn Bicycles. Discussion Forum, Share in the Nostalgia of an American Tradition.




					www.facebook.com
				



no pictures 🤨


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2021)

No Facebook!


----------



## ricobike (Dec 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> No Facebook!



You ain't missing anything, at least on this one


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2021)

I guess people assume everyone has a FB account. If you’re going to share a FB post either snip it or do a screenshot. V/r Shawn


----------



## ricobike (Dec 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I guess people assume everyone has a FB account. If you’re going to share a FB post either snip it or do a screenshot. V/r Shawn



I would but it was so boring I decided not to.  All lightweights, middleweights, 10-speeds. 🥱


----------



## manuelvilla (Dec 8, 2021)

Nothing special


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I guess people assume everyone has a FB account. If you’re going to share a FB post either snip it or do a screenshot. V/r Shawn



With all due respect, you could get a FB account. I don't have one myself, but I don't expect people to cater to me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2021)

danfitz1 said:


> With all due respect, you could get a FB account. I don't have one myself, but I don't expect people to cater to me.



I just expect people who post in a public forum to provide content accessible to all. Not asking for any special treatment. V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 8, 2021)

NO FACEBOOK FOR ME, ITS PART OF THE PROBLEM.


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I just expect people who post in a public forum to provide content accessible to all. Not asking for any special treatment. V/r Shawn



Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook​_*Post links*_ to cool vintage or antique bicycles stuff that you saw on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook or other place for sale.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 9, 2021)

If a link can’t be viewed what good is it?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 9, 2021)

No Facebook for me but can see the ad when opening the link. As said, nothing of huge interest & no pics.........


----------



## Hastings (Dec 9, 2021)

I’m definitely not a facebooker but..I created a fake Facebook account just for marketplace and put a random old sign picture as my profile pic.  My wife got tired of constantly forwarding my number to people ha! I started to realize that all the grandfathers who don’t “internet”  seem to ask their granddaughters to sell their old stuff. The 20 year old girls always seem list on fb. Some absolutely smoking deals on marketplace but they go fast.


----------



## oskisan (Dec 9, 2021)

Interesting how this thread turned into a discussion regarding facebook. I imagine these responses (and actions) might be a bit different if the list of bikes were all TOC and Prewar bikes. Having said that, I am glad to see this continued discussion as the list didn't leave much else to talk about...


----------



## vincev (Dec 9, 2021)

I feel this thread has been hijacked for the better .


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 9, 2021)

like Freqman1  I thought the link that says "*LOG INTO FACEBOOK*" would link to a facebook login page but surprise-surprise, it does not. it goes to the ad. 

on the subject of links to outside bikes for sale, I post the pics as well so people can still see what it was long after the link has expired.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2021)

i don't have FB account either; who has the time???😎
from provided link, pics:







list was posted already.
...not worth any more time.😎


----------



## Panther lll (Dec 11, 2021)

*uck facebook


----------



## Real1 (Dec 11, 2021)

It's true there's a lot happening on FB marketplace. But the Gen Z's consider that FB is for "old people" and not their preferred method of social media.

I have FB account because some people I know insist on communicating with me that way. I have a pic of the 'flat iron' building in NYC as my profile and nothing has been written or updated in there for yrs. FB is a judgemental cesspool with 'Karen's' and 'trolls'. But it does have that marketplace and things do move. 

Gawd help us all when social media becomes the working conscience of NA.

Kevin


----------



## borgward (Dec 11, 2021)

No Facebook which is Meta now for me either. I had it the first day it was available. I rejected it same day after I re read the eula on depth. Young people are now saying that Facebook is for old people. Hope they are not using something worse. Of course if you like it I make no personal judgement.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 20, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> No Facebook!



Its not too late to join!


----------

